# Where is the best board?



## sotzo (Sep 11, 2006)

To ask / discuss opinions about the exegesis of John Owen?

Thanks
joel


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you mean the best forum on this board? If so, you might discuss something like that in either the Exegetical Forum; or if it comes specifically from his commentaries, try the Commentaries Forum.


----------

